# RN first then medic, or medic then RN???



## Jn1232th (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm 20 going on 21. I want to be a medic and also want my RN. I currently work as a emt b in a 911/off company in so cal. I know medic is super competitive where I am at also. If I do RN first I can start pre courses in January. So, from a paramedics point if view, should I get my RN first then my medic? Or get my medic first then RN?


----------



## Jn1232th (Nov 14, 2015)

justin1232 said:


> I'm 20 going on 21. I want to be a medic and also want my RN. I currently work as a emt b in a 911/off company in so cal. I know medic is super competitive where I am at also. If I do RN first I can start pre courses in January. So, from a paramedics point if view, should I get my RN first then my medic? Or get my medic first then RN?



911/ift


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 14, 2015)

RN is a better long term career.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 14, 2015)

Odds are, whichever one you choose, you will not do the other until 5-10 years later...lot changes in that window.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 14, 2015)

RN is, by far, a better long-term career. I would suggest getting your RN stuff going NOW and only look at stepping up to Paramedic AFTER your prerequisites are done for RN. The simple reason for this is that P school takes about a year, and doing RN and P school at the same time will be impossible. Getting your RN prerequisites done before doing anything else will make P school easier to do and doing P school and the RN prerequisites will also likely prove to be impossible, from a scheduling standpoint.

Once you're done with the prerequisites, you then will have to look at your finances and your timeline for entry to RN school. If you're accepted to RN school right away, do that first. If it looks like you'll have to wait at least a year before entry to RN school, do P during the wait period. Occasionally you may earn some additional "merit" points for the Paramedic License.

I would generally suggest the following path for you: EMT-B -> RN prerequisite courses -> RN school -> Paramedic License Challenge. Since you're in California, you have the challenge option where you (ideally) would do a Paramedic refresher, do the written exam, then a Paramedic internship and you'd be licensed as Paramedic. That should be cheaper than going through an entire Paramedic program.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 14, 2015)

akflightmedic said:


> Odds are, whichever one you choose, you will not do the other until 5-10 years later...lot changes in that window.


Very true... a LOT does change during that 5 year window. It "only" took me 3 years to actually decide to become an RN and another 6 years to get everything done. Taking the prerequisite refreshers one semester at a time and then applying to RN school for 8 consecutive semesters before I got in were the major factors in the completion time.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 14, 2015)

I "decided" to pursue nursing in 1999 I think, started courses here and there at the local community college. Then signed up for the self study stuff over the next few years...donated some money there (hell of a business model they got). Then in 2008 I knocked out the sciences at the local Community College, applied and was accepted to the Medic to RN transition at same school....then, went into business for myself.

Someday...I might finish that nursing. I hate unfinished things!


----------



## Jn1232th (Nov 14, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> RN is, by far, a better long-term career. I would suggest getting your RN stuff going NOW and only look at stepping up to Paramedic AFTER your prerequisites are done for RN. The simple reason for this is that P school takes about a year, and doing RN and P school at the same time will be impossible. Getting your RN prerequisites done before doing anything else will make P school easier to do and doing P school and the RN prerequisites will also likely prove to be impossible, from a scheduling standpoint.
> 
> Once you're done with the prerequisites, you then will have to look at your finances and your timeline for entry to RN school. If you're accepted to RN school right away, do that first. If it looks like you'll have to wait at least a year before entry to RN school, do P during the wait period. Occasionally you may earn some additional "merit" points for the Paramedic License.
> 
> I would generally suggest the following path for you: EMT-B -> RN prerequisite courses -> RN school -> Paramedic License Challenge. Since you're in California, you have the challenge option where you (ideally) would do a Paramedic refresher, do the written exam, then a Paramedic internship and you'd be licensed as Paramedic. That should be cheaper than going through an entire Paramedic program.



In California you can challenge the test??? I didn't know that.  I was think same path but just wasn't sure. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Jn1232th (Nov 14, 2015)

akflightmedic said:


> I "decided" to pursue nursing in 1999 I think, started courses here and there at the local community college. Then signed up for the self study stuff over the next few years...donated some money there (hell of a business model they got). Then in 2008 I knocked out the sciences at the local Community College, applied and was accepted to the Medic to RN transition at same school....then, went into business for myself.
> 
> Someday...I might finish that nursing. I hate unfinished things!



Went in business for yourself?? And random question, but do you work in flight?


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes. Yes.


----------



## Jn1232th (Nov 14, 2015)

akflightmedic said:


> Yes. Yes.



As a medic? Or nurse? And question about flight, can a flight nurse respond to 911 calls also or is it just a flight medic? The city I work in uses mercy air alot but I never got the chance to speak to them


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2015)

Flight depends on the service. For my area in SoCal all flight teams are made up of a pilot, flight medic, and flight RN. The only exception being Highway Patrol who can have a medic or just an EMT.


----------



## Jn1232th (Nov 14, 2015)

DesertMedic66 said:


> Flight depends on the service. For my area in SoCal all flight teams are made up of a pilot, flight medic, and flight RN. The only exception being Highway Patrol who can have a medic or just an EMT.



I see, I got to see CHP flight team few times at a rave I worked over in San Bernardino. Those guys are prettyyy cool haha. Didn't know it can be just a emt too though.


----------



## Jn1232th (Nov 14, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> RN is, by far, a better long-term career. I would suggest getting your RN stuff going NOW and only look at stepping up to Paramedic AFTER your prerequisites are done for RN. The simple reason for this is that P school takes about a year, and doing RN and P school at the same time will be impossible. Getting your RN prerequisites done before doing anything else will make P school easier to do and doing P school and the RN prerequisites will also likely prove to be impossible, from a scheduling standpoint.
> 
> Once you're done with the prerequisites, you then will have to look at your finances and your timeline for entry to RN school. If you're accepted to RN school right away, do that first. If it looks like you'll have to wait at least a year before entry to RN school, do P during the wait period. Occasionally you may earn some additional "merit" points for the Paramedic License.
> 
> I would generally suggest the following path for you: EMT-B -> RN prerequisite courses -> RN school -> Paramedic License Challenge. Since you're in California, you have the challenge option where you (ideally) would do a Paramedic refresher, do the written exam, then a Paramedic internship and you'd be licensed as Paramedic. That should be cheaper than going through an entire Paramedic program.



If I was to have a waiting period between pre courses and nursing school I'll get my medic inbetween that time, but If I was too go straight into nursing school, and get my RN and then challenge the medic test how will feild internship work if I was to take a paramedic refresher course?


----------



## MrJones (Nov 14, 2015)

As if I needed another reason to avoid California like the plague....


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 14, 2015)

justin1232 said:


> As a medic? Or nurse? And question about flight, can a flight nurse respond to 911 calls also or is it just a flight medic? The city I work in uses mercy air alot but I never got the chance to speak to them



I cannot assist you with these questions. California is a foreign country.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 14, 2015)

For CHP yes. So if they are only staffed with an EMT either the fire medic or the ambulance medic will have to fly in with the patient.

San Bernardino also has a flight team thru the Sheriff department. It is staff with medics, nurses, and/or doctors.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 14, 2015)

justin1232 said:


> If I was to have a waiting period between pre courses and nursing school I'll get my medic inbetween that time, but If I was too go straight into nursing school, and get my RN and then challenge the medic test how will feild internship work if I was to take a paramedic refresher course?


That's the thing... You'll have to find a program willing to sponsor you for a field internship. Since I got my Paramedic the traditional way, I am unable to provide much guidance here. The process exists in state law/regulation and I've seen it in some county EMS regulations/policies, so there has to be at least a few programs that offer this, just probably not well advertised as that market would be somewhat small.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Nov 29, 2015)

Akulahawk said:


> RN is, by far, a better long-term career. I would suggest getting your RN stuff going NOW and only look at stepping up to Paramedic AFTER your prerequisites are done for RN. The simple reason for this is that P school takes about a year, and doing RN and P school at the same time will be impossible. Getting your RN prerequisites done before doing anything else will make P school easier to do and doing P school and the RN prerequisites will also likely prove to be impossible, from a scheduling standpoint.
> 
> Once you're done with the prerequisites, you then will have to look at your finances and your timeline for entry to RN school. If you're accepted to RN school right away, do that first. If it looks like you'll have to wait at least a year before entry to RN school, do P during the wait period. Occasionally you may earn some additional "merit" points for the Paramedic License.
> 
> I would generally suggest the following path for you: EMT-B -> RN prerequisite courses -> RN school -> Paramedic License Challenge. Since you're in California, you have the challenge option where you (ideally) would do a Paramedic refresher, do the written exam, then a Paramedic internship and you'd be licensed as Paramedic. That should be cheaper than going through an entire Paramedic program.


What Hawk said. You're lucky you can challenge in Cali. Florida is doing away with that in January.


----------



## onrope (Dec 7, 2015)

As if the waters were not muddied enough I'll throw in a few comments here. RN is a much better career and unless you plan on becoming a FF/PM there is no career for private PMs, just a paycheck and social security (if its still around) when you retire after 45 years on an ambulance because you get paid so little. The shortest PM school in California is PTI which is 6 months and requires a fire academy is not very highly regarded anywhere outside of LA. Most are one year. That is a year of your life wasted not getting pre reqs done if you decide to be an RN. The great thing about California is an RN can challenge PM licensure with basically a skills day and a standard internship, skipping the entire didactic phase. 

Secondly to clear up some confusion on air ambulances. The standard configuration is Pilot, RN, PM. With this team you can get RSI, chest tubes, pumps, vents, etc and all kinds of advanced procedures and meds that Medics in California cannot do. CHP runs their patrol ships as ALS air ambulances with flight officer Paramedics. The thing is the A-star as-350 b3 is very small. In fact you can't take a Pt thats over 6ft because its so cramped, also they are not the best resource for a truly critical PT or one that needs a procedure that Medics cannot do, like RSI. Another factor is only one provider in a very cramped area, they are better for hoists or lower acuity traumas. They are all great guys but you must understand their limitations and where they fit into the response matrix.  SBSO Air rescue is a very unique program. Suffice to say sometimes you may get a no **** Deputy Sheriff MD or it could be an AEMT. Yes they do exist is ICEMA, right now only in the Sheriffs department. 

The bottom line is you already have an EMT job, you could be working towards hours for PA school or knock out pre reqs for nursing, get your BSN and challenge for your Medic License. If you want to become a FF/PM forget all that and get in PM school ASAP and test everywhere.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 7, 2015)

CHP airship staffing does vary often. In my area in SoCal our CHP airship is usually staffed BLS (which means either a Fire medic or AMR medic has to fly in with the patient).


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 9, 2015)

As being of both, it all depends what your really want? There are few medics that last over 20-30 years in the field, and yes there are now more opportunities than ever before in EMS, yet it is still a very limited profession. In my personal opinion I see medics leave and go into nursing due to the primary reasons being of limited career options and pay. Yes, the majority of those that leave EMS miss the responses, their autonomy, and the comradery;  but very few miss the bad points of EMS. 

In review I believe there are few that initially become RN then later become Paramedic. I would say a majority of those is that it is a job requirement versus those that are Paramedic first then become a nurse. Many have great plans of becoming a Nurse/medic but the lure immediately drops after working and observing pay and benefits. I am not definitely not promoting nursing, as I have been in EMS over 30 years and nursing 26, but for a long term professional career, there are vast opportunities in nursing. 

Again, it really is what you want to do and yes, with determination one can do both... but don't try to confuse that they are the same profession... they are not!


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 9, 2015)

Personally,  i am planning on working my 20 years, taking my county pension and then going to work as an rn. I will probably be finishing  my ems aas here in a semester or two, then a bs in emergency management,  then a fast track bsn. Best of both worlds.
Keep in mind, ff is not the only way to do it as a career. Plenty pf city and county ems agencies to make a career at


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Dec 9, 2015)

In my area: paramedic then RN takes a lot longer and is much more expensive. RN then paramedic is much cheaper and takes less time, but a LOT of RNs have difficulty passing the paramedic exam without having taken a full paramedic course. If you're good at studying on your own, then do RN to medic as it is cheaper and faster.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 9, 2015)

joshrunkle35 said:


> In my area: paramedic then RN takes a lot longer and is much more expensive. RN then paramedic is much cheaper and takes less time, but a LOT of RNs have difficulty passing the paramedic exam without having taken a full paramedic course. If you're good at studying on your own, then do RN to medic as it is cheaper and faster.


I thought a lot of the loopholes that allowed nurses to challenge the medic exam had closed?  Or are you taking about bridge programs like Creighton university?


----------



## Rykielz (Dec 19, 2015)

RN to paramedic in California only requires proving that the RN course you took meets DOT standards for the paramedic curriculum (should be included in the syllabus or graduation certificate), taking a paramedic refresher (the same one used by the NREMT), EMT, or MICN course, completing an ALS field internship with 40 ALS contacts, and then completing the NREMT manipulative skills exam and written test. You then pay the required fee after completing those steps and you'll get your paramedic license. 

To whoever was wondering how you can get an ALS field internship as an RN all you need to do is contact a paramedic school or a local LEMSA office who can provide you with the necessary steps. There may be various fees involved though.


----------



## hogwiley (Dec 19, 2015)

I would go RN.

Pays better, the school is (arguably)less stressful, the job is (arguably) less stressful, and the conditions are usually better, and the job opportunities are varied enough that if you don't like one job or one type of Nursing you can find your niche somewhere else.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 20, 2015)

justin1232 said:


> I'm 20 going on 21. I want to be a medic and also want my RN. I currently work as a emt b in a 911/off company in so cal. I know medic is super competitive where I am at also. If I do RN first I can start pre courses in January. So, from a paramedics point if view, should I get my RN first then my medic? Or get my medic first then RN?



I am a paramedic who became an RN. I've had several friends do the same. I spent most of my career flying, so I've been asked many times what is the best way for someone who is interested in both EMS and nursing to get into both fields, especially if they wan to fly. My 2 cents is always the same:

Get your EMT
Work as an EMT, both before and during nursing school
Go to nursing school. Preferably a 4-year program, but a 2-year program is fine as long as you start on your BSN soon after graduating the 2-year program.
Go to work in a high acuity ICU as soon as you can after you become an RN. Move for that opportunity, if you have to.
Continue to work part-time as an EMT
Within a year of finishing nursing school - or as soon as you are eligible - challenge the paramedic program, and then work part-time as a paramedic.
It's a challenging and busy career path, but in 6 years or so you'll have a BSN with a couple years of ICU experience, a handful of years of EMS experience as an EMT, and a paramedic card with at least a little EMS experience as a paramedic. You are then in a perfect position to get a job as a CCT or flight nurse, get into teaching, go on to grad school to be an NP or CRNA, or just keep enjoying life doing both nursing and EMS. And you were able to work the whole time.

My other piece of advice is the slow down a little and live life. It's great to have goals that you are working towards, but don't be so focused on the future that you don't live for today. It's easy for motivated, driven people to fall into that trap.


----------



## hogwiley (Dec 21, 2015)

Remi said:


> I am a paramedic who became an RN. I've had several friends do the same. I spent most of my career flying, so I've been asked many times what is the best way for someone who is interested in both EMS and nursing to get into both fields, especially if they wan to fly. My 2 cents is always the same:
> 
> Get your EMT
> Work as an EMT, both before and during nursing school
> ...



I don't necessarily disagree with anything you wrote, but keep in mind MOST states do not allow RNs to simply test out as Paramedics. In order to become a Medic you must complete Paramedic school from start to finish, pass an internship and then are eligible to take the National Registry exams.

Personally, while I respect the more in depth knowledge and education an experienced RN has, the jobs are different, and there are many RNs, including those who have worked in an ICU, who are not cut out to work the road as a medic. And yes it cuts both ways, many good medics would make horrible RNs. I don't say that to get into a pissing contest with RNs, I say it because I've personally seen it.

Being a successful paramedic requires a flexible mindset and ability to improvise that being a successful RN does not. Some RNs might be capable of this, but some just aren't.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 21, 2015)

Working in an ICU gives you a very in-depth education about pathophysiology, often with several co-morbidities. That's great training in how to manage really _sick_ people. Working on the ER is a lot like working on the street. You do have more resources available but that's often limited to what's in the department and the rest takes time. If an ICU nurse makes the transition to ER, that's the kind of nurse that you'd want going to the field, but there would still be some additional training to make that switch.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 22, 2015)

hogwiley said:


> I don't necessarily disagree with anything you wrote, but keep in mind MOST states do not allow RNs to simply test out as Paramedics. In order to become a Medic you must complete Paramedic school from start to finish, pass an internship and then are eligible to take the National Registry exams.



Even if a state doesn't allow RN's to simply take the state exam and get their card, there are almost always alternatives to taking an entire paramedic program.

For example, in both my current and former states, an RN used to be able to simply take the written exam and if they passed, they got a state paramedic card in the mail a week later. That is no longer allowed in either state, but in both places there are paramedic programs that an RN can enroll in and only have to attend a few classes and do some street time and OR time and take the course final and state exam.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 22, 2015)

Remi said:


> I am a paramedic who became an RN. I've had several friends do the same. I spent most of my career flying, so I've been asked many times what is the best way for someone who is interested in both EMS and nursing to get into both fields, especially if they wan to fly. My 2 cents is always the same:
> 
> Get your EMT
> Work as an EMT, both before and during nursing school
> ...



While everyone has their reasons for choosing the paths they do, I would look outside of nursing at other options to at least compare. If someone was interested in medicine and clinical practice (and not determined to be on a HEMS team or become an MD)  and willing to do 6 years of education, I would highly recommend they consider PA as a direct path and goal after becoming an EMT, get a bachelors (even in EMS)  and go direct to a masters PA-c program. I think its another very viable option to consider.


----------



## wtferick (Dec 29, 2015)

justin1232 said:


> As a medic? Or nurse? And question about flight, can a flight nurse respond to 911 calls also or is it just a flight medic? The city I work in uses mercy air alot but I never got the chance to speak to them


Doctors ambu?


----------



## Dutch-EMT (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm a Dutch registered nurse (4 years bachelors degree) and working for 8 years in a regional hospital at different units.
We don't have an EMT-system in our country, and almost all ambulance services are professionals and no volunteers.
Everything is nurse-based, and there is a new education with a very limited number of students, called Bachelor Medical Rescuer.
A dozen students graduate, but no service wants them, cause they don't have any experience seeing patients.
That's what I think is great in the USA. There is much more possibility to work on the streets, be it part-time or as a volunteer.
What are the opportunities for a foreign nurse in the USA? It must be difficult to move overseas with an European Graduation.
In my volunteer rescue squad we are allowed to do most of the AEMT skills. But those certificates wouldn't be worth a thing I guess....


----------



## Jn1232th (Jan 6, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Doctors ambu?


 yes, in south orange county. we had the south cities but care took everything except laguna beach and emerald bay. probably once a week or so they fly somebody out. usually using OCFA helicopter but when there busy mercy comes in .


----------



## Jn1232th (Jan 6, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> While everyone has their reasons for choosing the paths they do, I would look outside of nursing at other options to at least compare. If someone was interested in medicine and clinical practice (and not determined to be on a HEMS team or become an MD)  and willing to do 6 years of education, I would highly recommend they consider PA as a direct path and goal after becoming an EMT, get a bachelors (even in EMS)  and go direct to a masters PA-c program. I think its another very viable option to consider.



i just started looking into PA actually. seems really interesting so im going try to find a PA to let me shadow them for a day or two


----------



## wtferick (Jan 7, 2016)

justin1232 said:


> yes, in south orange county. we had the south cities but care took everything except laguna beach and emerald bay. probably once a week or so they fly somebody out. usually using OCFA helicopter but when there busy mercy comes in .


Oh yes yes. I have heard it go over the OC radio. Intense Tuesday that just passed. Heard even mission was saturated lol.


----------

